# Thererere Back!--Boston Marathon bombing



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 15, 2013)

This world is freakin nutz! I am watching this on TV now. They think it is another terrorist attack. No duh.
  And no one had a clue what was going on before hand . Ohhh look 2 bags sitting against that building. Whats in them? who cares lets watch the race  (((((((BOOM))))))))) there is nothing to stop those azz holes, nothing.

 They probably made the bombs down the street at a local factory. Just like they learned how to fly a 747 at a training academy in our own back yard. 

 Nothing can stop them. because we are to stupid.


----------



## epackage (Apr 15, 2013)

You can't stop crazy.... Whether they're from overseas or here[:-]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 15, 2013)

There are 2 kinds of craZy  you can't stop either [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow E me and you must be the only ones who know this is going on ?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm watching Rick, just turned the set on. I'm waiting for updates.


----------



## beendiggin (Apr 15, 2013)

I have an alibi.  I was working for a living.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 15, 2013)

I just heard an 8 year old kid was one of the 2 that died. bad bad chit


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 16, 2013)

[] I am so disgusted by this I can hardly type my feelings!! Scumbags who kill innocent people to carry a point are the lowest form of life on the planet!! If it were up to me I would tie a bomb to there nuts and set it off myself without a bit of compunction whatever ,  just like these azzholes did to the innocent citizens of Boston................


----------



## sandchip (Apr 16, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Nothing can stop them. because we are to stupid.


 
 Especially when the Fed refuses to profile the ones that need profiling.  Oh, just strip search more 85 year old ladies.  That'll solve the terrorist problem.


----------



## epackage (Apr 16, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: sandchip
> Especially when the Fed refuses to profile the ones that need profiling. Oh, just strip search more 85 year old ladies. That'll solve the terrorist problem.


 I understand you sentiments Chip but here's why profiling doesn't/can't work...


----------



## diggerdirect (Apr 16, 2013)

Our thoughts & prayers go out to the victims of this as well as all the other tragedies that have occurred. People hurting people, just senseless.



> I understand you sentiments Chip but here's why profiling doesn't/can't work...


 
 I was thinking along the same lines, profiling works best after the fact, America might be "To stupid" to some, but whats the alternative? A 100% police state where everyone's every move everywhere is scrutinized under a microscope? No thanks.

 Sad but true this is the world we live in.


----------



## Plumbata (Apr 16, 2013)

Pretty shocking to hear about it during my long drive yesterday. It was the number 1 topic on all the public radio stations. Absolutely terrible.

 My personal thoughts are that it was carried out by an American, or domestic group, as a commentary about the big push lately for increased gun control. What better way to demonstrate that the whole debate is irrelevant by killing people with bombs instead of guns. It's extremely sick and twisted, but unfortunately such evil seems to be a part of modern life.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 16, 2013)

Plumb I also think it was an "American" another crazy nut job with killing on his mind. But this time it was with a bomb not a gun.

 It seems weird that a lot of peoples legs were blown off and it was a race. It might be just the way it happened but people are talking about it like the bombs where set up to blow limbs. On the news they said the bombs were made out of Pressure cookers filled with ball bearings and nails.Set at the bottom of trash cans. Again people are freakin whacked!! []


----------



## diggerdirect (Apr 16, 2013)

> What better way to demonstrate that the whole debate is irrelevant by killing people with bombs instead of guns. It's extremely sick and twisted,


 
 I personally doubt this attack has anything to do with the current gun control debate, but your right it does demonstrate the irrelevant nature of that debate. It sets No precendents for that debate, the irrelevant nature has been demonstrated over & over & over. Its people killing people, innocent people, and I agree, its extremely sick & twisted, but I wouldn't be playin the 'blame game' until the facts are out.


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 16, 2013)

They are called phsychopathic sociopaths, and when they are found, I hope they are found guilty and sent to Guantanamo bay for life.........


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Apr 17, 2013)

My heart goes out to the victims and thier families. There are crazy people everywhere. I tell my kiddos that all of the time. I am actually working on a paper about Psychological disorders. Its very interesting/scary at the same time. I would love to be a Psycologist, BUT I think keeping me stuck in a Biology lab would be better for everyone.[&:] When people started telling me about things they have done, such as this, I think I would have a hard time holding back emotions.....


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 18, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone


 
     ORIGINAL: sandchip
     Especially when the Fed refuses to profile the ones that need profiling. Oh, just strip search more 85 year old ladies. That'll solve the terrorist problem.

 I understand you sentiments Chip but here's why profiling doesn't/can't work... And here's why it does work....... Guess what Jim and Plumbata look who did it[8|] 


 They are not looking to American,are they,same old guys that hate us with the rags usually wrapped around their heads. As soon as I saw the type of bomb used it was a no brainer as the same elements are used constantly against the Israelis. I love the A-Holes on MSNBC like Chris Matthews who I wish was sitting right on one of the bombs when it went off!!!  who were openly stating, rooting for and wishing it was a white guy or guys angry at his own country. Does the left really hate the right that much? I don't get it but they were wrong AS USUAL but you'll here no retraction or apology from the ass-Hole.  Now lets find the two ARABIC looking men who did this and water board the P__s out of them for two years at G-Bay It works Sandchip was right wasn't he.................


----------



## epackage (Apr 18, 2013)

You have better eyes than I do if you can tell by those pics....[] Could be two Irish kids from Southie, maybe Affleck and Damon


----------



## AlexD (Apr 19, 2013)

We live in a world where terrorists are everywhere. Schools, Sports events, Next door, everywhere [] It seems like America is the home of it all now! Nothing is safe anymore... [8D]


----------



## AlexD (Apr 19, 2013)

There was an awful story not too long ago a few towns over from me. A newly-elected Sheriff went out everyday to his car at the same time to eat lunch. There was apparently a pill factory in a building right across from the court house. Some of the dealers knew about him eating lunch everyday, so when he went out to eat, they drove upside his car and shot him multiple times through the window [8D]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks Alex, I've been wondering if anything else has happened.
 Don't get me wrong, I've just been searching for some other news, I just can't find any here in Mass. I just heard yesterday there was a fertilizer plant somewhere in TX that burned and exploded, killing some and injuring lots. PBS NewsHour is about all I can find with additional news.
 Oh well, at least this is important, unlike Michael Jackson and other BS that takes over from time to time.
 I realize that the Boston area needs to try and keep up but the rest of the world I'm sure didn't stop in the meantime.
 Well, UPDATE!! One of the suspects is dead and the other is on the run.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 19, 2013)

They GOT  one of the A holes shot him up with lots of lead.

 They said the 2 are "foreigners NOT AMERICAN" and had military training. This must have all took place early last night.


  TERRORIST !


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 19, 2013)

> They said the 2 are "foreigners NOT AMERICAN" and had military training. This must have all took place early last night.


Who said that? The media? I haven't seen anyone release that much detail.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> They GOT  one of the A holes shot him up with lots of lead.
> 
> ...


 

 One down and one rag head to go !!!THANK YOU  who ever got him lets get the other now and get that room ready at Gitmo BABY!!!!!  

 You have better eyes than I do if you can tell by those pics.... Could be two Irish kids from Southie, maybe Affleck and Damon?  Jim really!!!! have you bought Gas or visited a 7-11 recently? These guys are not hard to I.D. I wish CNN and MSNBC would take their cameras into the hospitals where all of the wounded are being treated and film the JOY felt when the news broke over night that  one of them had been shot dead.... These two scum bag worthless cowardly Sorry assssssed excuses of terrorists got and will get whats coming to them. 

 Now onto another matter these  so called NEWS reporting entities called MSNBC and CNN and Salon Magazine....They should have their FCC licenses and in the case of Salon journalistic ability shut down,revoked for being complicit to the terrorists. For any of you still holding out hope it was a Hometown boy who belonged to some Far Far Far to the right organization SORRY its The slightly tanned EASY to spot USUAL S.O.B.s that are behind 99 percent of the worlds bombings....Ya see profiling works congresswomen from California Pelosi and Finestein, lispy ex congressman from Mass. Barney Frank, Great Friend and holder of the worlds most complete Paterson New Jersey Bottles,earthenware,epackage[8D] and lastly you John Kerry you don't have a clue as to what you signed up for my friend.......The winds of change are blowing in favor of the good guys again..

 Do not let our guard down these guys are part of much larger TERRORIST cells that are here to stay. Until we wake up and see them for who and what they are TERRORISTS scenes like this from Boston will be repeating themselves over the course of the coming months in a city near you. Listen its Okay to think that maybe a lot of muslims don't like us and we don't like them...Its our Country not THEIRS..your not a racist or bigot for feeling this way its its hard to describe...... tough to explain because the MSM has taken it away.......hold on its coming to me.....hold on hold on..... just another minute,wait.....  there !!! yes I remember now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!............ we are AMERICANS!!!! and don't forget it and don't let anyone shame you into not believing in it.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 19, 2013)

For those of you not familiar with Salon here are a couple of headlines from their piece of worthless Sheist archives over the past few days...Still don't think they were rooting for the bomber to be a WHITE GUY....  http://www.salon.com/2013/04/15/after_boston_explosions_a_right_wing_scapegoat_emerges/
 http://www.salon.com/2013/04/18/boston_aftermath_brings_out_americas_worst_prejudices/  and my favorite one...    http://www.salon.com/2013/04/16/lets_hope_the_boston_marathon_bomber_is_a_white_american/  pure out an out garbage  If you on the left ascribe to thoughts like these you might as well sign up for Jihad 101 because your half way there already. This is the kind of horse=shit being fed to our kids on College campuses around the country and still this morning with whats happened overnight  here is the headline from Salon One suspect dead one on the run   SUSPECT HUH!!!!!!   http://www.salon.com/category/news/ ... To all of the ass-holes at this magazine put you your right hand over your heart and repeat after me

 "I pledge allegiance to the Flag of the United States of America, and to the Republic for which it stands, one Nation under GOD, indivisible, with liberty and justice for all.", You wouldn't know this being brought up in your communist family.....The person reciting this should be rendered by standing at attention facing the flag with the right hand over the heart. When not in uniform men should remove any non-religious headdress OR TOWELS OR TURBANS with their right hand and hold it at the left shoulder, the hand being over the heart. Persons in uniform should remain silent, face the flag, and render the military salute." Ass-hole Benedict Arnolds like you Salon []while reciting the pledge with your other hand available should hold a gun to their left temple and pull the trigger............


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 19, 2013)

Boston bomb terrorists are from a Russian region near Chechnya, lived illegally in the US at least 1 year, authorities say.....  Illegally for a year how did they pull that off ? can you imagine they were here illegally who would have thought ?   These two guys are The worst kind of TERRORISTS imaginable Chechnya rebels....nasty ones these are, lots of training remember what they did in Russia     http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=641063n   Wake up America its Okay to think you are an American and they aren't........ God help us if they are here in large numbers.....


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 19, 2013)

I can't sit and watch 24/7 but the last I heard was they were two brothers that are US citizens and granted scholarships after high school. Chechnya is what one reports say. I'll wait for something official myself.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> I can't sit and watch 24/7 but the last I heard was they were two brothers that are US citizens and granted scholarships after high school. Chechnya is what one reports say. I'll wait for something official myself.


 Where in Gods name are you getting your news from!!!

  What are you waiting for Eric its happeneing and they know who this is and why they are here, its not Benghazi,cant cover this one up, I have to go to work and try an earn a living today........ but my wife just yelled they may have the other one!!! surrounded....... work can wait a little Eric.  I found this quite informative.....   http://news.rediff.com/commentary/2013/apr/19/liveupdates.htm


----------



## epackage (Apr 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: Steve/sewell
> 
> 
> One down and one rag head to go !!!


 Please don't give me the 'Rag Head' and the 'Easily Tanned' BS, my only point was profiling people based on looks would not have led you to these two kids before hand, which is why I posted the pic of the four scumbags I posted. 

 Making it sound like I'm unhappy that they know who these scumbags are and that they will hopefully find scumbag number two soon is just wrong. You're smart enough to understand my point without trying to make it sound like I'm some UnAmerican MSNBC watching far left nutjob just because I said profiling doesn't always work. You don't love this country anymore than I do, so please don't try and make it seem that way or we have a problem.


----------



## epackage (Apr 19, 2013)

If anyone here thinks profiling turban wearing olive skinned people would have led you to finding this kid and his brother you need to call Homeland Security and get a job as a Terror Expert, because you're a friggin' genius... Just to make it clear, I despise anyone who would commit these acts, be it white as white Timothy McVeigh, Middle East Muslim Radicals or these two Russian kids. But you can't convince me that profiling always works, anyone with half a brain knows that's not the case, except for those who are blindly led by their ignorance and hate, and who try and twist my comment about profiling into something else...


----------



## epackage (Apr 19, 2013)

and yes Plummy, he looks like he could be your kid brother, so you better be careful out there in Peoria....[]


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> Thanks Alex, I've been wondering if anything else has happened.
> Don't get me wrong, I've just been searching for some other news, I just can't find any here in Mass. I just heard yesterday there was a fertilizer plant somewhere in TX that burned and exploded, killing some and injuring lots. PBS NewsHour is about all I can find with additional news.
> ...


 Actually killed 15 and wounded 180 at last count. AND ya might find it interesting that the last time this facility was checked for safety violations was in 1985 and five serious violations were found. Our govt agencies are not doing very well in keeping these scumbag companies in check, they were just using this facility to store anhydrous ammonia and ammonium nitrate, both highly explosive, there was a fire reported before the explosion, which was estimated an 2.1 on the richter scale by the U.S. geologic service...........


----------



## epackage (Apr 19, 2013)

Andy I read yesterday that the company was caught burning pallets and brush on the property not too long ago, I believe they were fined for doing so..... you can't fix stupid


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> Boston bomb terrorists are from a Russian region near Chechnya, lived illegally in the US at least 1 year, authorities say.....  Illegally for a year how did they pull that off ? can you imagine they were here illegally who would have thought ?   These two guys are The worst kind of TERRORISTS imaginable Chechnya rebels....nasty ones these are, lots of training remember what they did in Russia     http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=641063n   Wake up America its Okay to think you are an American and they aren't........ God help us if they are here in large numbers.....


 Quite easily, havent ya heard we are a free country, ya can roam around at will, this isnt chechnya russia ya know. I suppose you want to take more freedoms away from us like the patriot act, lot of good that did us HUH!  You just will have to get used to this happening here as in the rest of the world, or maybe we should just force evryone here to get papers to go to the next town in your own county. These scumbag terrorists would really like to force more curbs on our freedoms. And a terrorist can be any warped phsycopathic sociopath, white, black, red, yellow, indian, American citizen, arab, chinese russian, just name about anyone and they could qualify.......so grow up and face the facts, anybody including your next door neighbor can be a terrorist.......


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Andy I read yesterday that the company was caught burning pallets and brush on the property not too long ago, I believe they were fined for doing so..... you can't fix stupid


 []That sounds about right!! and now all those innocent Texan citizens are gonna pay and have paid for their stupirity and gross negligence!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 19, 2013)

> wanted....All cure bottles not already in my collection.....And a few meds from San Francisco


Please explain/elaborate. Is it easier to say what you don't have or what you do? [8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 19, 2013)

A new wave of terror is upon us. I'm starting to sound like Bush  LOl

 No need to write a whole lot or try to figure out what makes these asswipes tic because we never will. It will happen again and again, we live in a world of scary people. But In the end good will prevail.


 Now go blow that bastardds head off!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ??? wrong thread don't ya think?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 19, 2013)

> Now go blow that ****ds head off!


I don't know about that. Sure it would save the taxpayers a ton of $$ but wouldn't help with finding the answer why.


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Since I have about 350 cures and there are about 1000 embossed cures (that we know of) it probably would be easier to say what I have, BUT what the signature line means is, IF you have any cures or San Fran meds for sale or trade, let me know and we will go from there. OK.............


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> If anyone here thinks profiling turban wearing olive skinned people would have led you to finding this kid and his brother you need to call Homeland Security and get a job as a Terror Expert, because you're a friggin' genius... Just to make it clear, I despise anyone who would commit these acts, be it white as white Timothy McVeigh, Middle East Muslim Radicals or these two Russian kids. But you can't convince me that profiling always works, anyone with half a brain knows that's not the case, except for those who are blindly led by their ignorance and hate,Â and who try and twist my comment about profiling into something else...


 


 Looks like a normal kid  on the outside but on the inside this is what he is.


----------



## epackage (Apr 19, 2013)

Couldn't agree more Rickster!![]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 19, 2013)

Maybe but I have an Arabian Milk Cure for sale or would that be profiling? [] 





> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> Maybe but I have an Arabian Milk Cure for sale or would that be profiling? []
> 
> ...


 
 lol no that would milkfiling? []


----------



## JohnN (Apr 19, 2013)

Sounds like the got the second guy.


----------



## epackage (Apr 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: JohnN
> 
> Sounds like the got the second guy.


YUP


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 19, 2013)

I had stopped watching for some national news.
 They called the them Suspect 1 and Suspect 2. I called them Pi^$head and Sh(#head 'cause it was easier to remember.
 Well, back to a local channel for a bit.


----------



## JohnN (Apr 19, 2013)

They just said he is "Alive, surrounded, and still moving."


----------



## epackage (Apr 19, 2013)

Hiding in a boat in the backyard when they found him they say...


----------



## JohnN (Apr 19, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ep6a4kOVzcQ
 (Replace mailbox with boat)


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 19, 2013)

I would just lay some lead into the boat. lots of lead and maybe a bomb for good measure


----------



## epackage (Apr 19, 2013)

News just said there were 8-10 explosions in the yard , they could be flash grenades to stun the guy


----------



## epackage (Apr 19, 2013)

Got him alive they say


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 19, 2013)

Dzhokhar Tsarnaev is in custody, as are 3 others.


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Apr 19, 2013)

they will certainly interrogate him  and find out who brain washed him  . he will certainly be in solidarity  in jail


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 19, 2013)

hopefully they will take the little rat bast--d to guantanamo bay and waterboard him for life, sociopathic scumbag!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Got him alive they say


 

 How did I know E would be the first to say  "GOT UM"


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  MINNESOTA DIGGER
> 
> they will certainly interrogate him  and find out who brain washed him  . he will certainly be in solidarity  in jail


 
 His older brother did no doubt.


----------



## epackage (Apr 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> How did I know E would be the first to say "GOT UM"


 Multitasking Rick.... pricing a job, ordering material, tv on in the background and BOOOOM BAAAAABY!!![]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 19, 2013)

Jim sorry , I didn't say you were rooting for the guys to be white Americans I just put you in the same category with the Dem Senators who say profiling wont work because that is how you also feel as you stated. I say it does work and it is OK to profile just like it should be okay to profile delusional white kids who play video games 24/7 365 and have big time anger management problems who can strike in an instant and can be as deadly as these terrorists. And it is OK to profile gangs in big cities because they have traits known to their cause.Back to this event in Boston the type of bomb and the method used wreaked of Islamic influence. It didn't take a genius to figure it out just a good memory about past events in the last 50 years committed by these barbaric animals.

  These two brothers trained it looks like at the most elite camps offered to this movement Chechnian based ones.  They have a history of some of the most violent large scale attacks on their perceived enemy's as I showed in the video link. As bad as Columbine was it wasn't even close as to what these guys did to over a hundred innocent very small school children. I don't think you love this country any less then I do and I never stated you were rooting against finding the terrorists . I pointed out CNN and MSNBC and Salon magazine not you Jim. These idiot media are rooting for the bad guys. As for calling them rag heads oh well my choice of words,and yes I am bigoted towards them it doesn't make me any less of a person then someone who wishes to tolerate or embrace their cause. 

 I can never trust them as a whole and doesn't matter how much you or others try and convince me otherwise I cant forgive them, I feel no sorrow for them, and they are our enemy's in the current state of affairs as long as they continue to do business the way they currently do. I feel a helluva of a lot safer around every other ethnic,and religious group in the world then theirs...... Andy I have grown up and I am wiser for it, and am aware of everything you stated and couldn't agree with you more.  I am actually quite proud of this statement from you stunned in fact ( hopefully they will take the little rat bast--d to guantanamo bay and waterboard him for life, sociopathic scumbag!!) Just change this sociopathic scumbag!! to enemy

 Jim big time sorry to you, same to you Andy, Eric although I cant figure you out sometimes same to you.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 20, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  andy volkerts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 20, 2013)

No need to apologize to me Steve, you were just expressing your opinion, as I was mine. I agree with some of your statements but not all, and yes the sociopathic little scumbag IS THE ENEMY!!


----------



## rockbot (Apr 20, 2013)

If any of you ever travel outside the USA or Canada, well guess what... They will profile your ars!

 Profiling does not only mean ones race or color. There are many "markers" used in profiling.

 Go to Japan, China, Indonesia, Philippines, Africa and a host of European countries and see for yourself.

 IÊ»ve been there and witnessed it first hand. 

 It doesnÊ»t mean that they are always right but try arguing that with them![&:] [8|]

 We live in a diverse Country and I do find it hard to profile our fellow Americans, and frankly wouldnÊ»t want us to do it.

 Just saying.


----------



## epackage (Apr 20, 2013)

We're all good Steve[]... PM sent


----------



## sandchip (Apr 20, 2013)

True that profiling won't get them all, but better to profile than not at all for fear of hurting the feelings of this group or that group, especially when Granny gets searched and the ducks don't just to show how "fair" they are.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 20, 2013)

THE MAIN THING IS THEY GOT THE BUMS. WHATEVER THEY HAVE TO DO TO STOP THEM BEFORE THEY HURT US. PROFILING, STRIP SEARCH,ANAL CAVITY SEARCH,HAND GRANDE IN THE AZZ IF THEY LOOK SUSPICIOUS SO BE IT.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm not agreeing or disagreeing with what's been said, but I am locking and later deleting this. 
 This is an international site and I fear it is or has already gone a bit overboard.
 Personal politics are just not well taken by everyone.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 20, 2013)

Its still here? No Fear![]


----------



## epackage (Apr 20, 2013)

Good to see we have come to our senses...[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 20, 2013)

Yeah, knock yourselves out.. [8D]


----------



## rockbot (Apr 20, 2013)

[8D]


----------



## rockbot (Apr 20, 2013)

[8|]


----------



## beendiggin (Apr 20, 2013)

New Zealand is looking better all the time...........


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 20, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> [8|]


 
 Red = yes, gray = who cares? []  Look, there's none in Romania.. that's where I'm headed..!


----------



## rockbot (Apr 20, 2013)

I bet they donÊ»t report it! 

 I guess Mexico/South America doesnÊ»t have radical cells, they got such honest police and a political establishment that rivals none other. lol




> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 20, 2013)

They make good corn chips []


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 20, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: rockbot
> 
> [8|]


 
 Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, w/ numbers like that, you'ld figure there would be mass rioting in the streets and beheadings every day.

 You know, I'd wager I would stand a better chance of getting killed by some nutty hate filled person on MLK Blvd in Anywhere U.S.A. or in a Walmart parking lot by some vistor South of the Rio Grand, by one of the cities finest 'boys in blue'. 

 Raghead just happens to be the flavor of the day of "Who's Gonna Get Ya"...............I remember when it used to be the Gooks, the Chinks the REDS, the Russkies. In my fathers time it was the Japs and Naizs. Before then it was the Huns..............................and before that it was the King of Spain. Aint got us yet.

 You know what else when it comes to numbers...............................again I'd wager, in the long run America and Christians have killed a WHOLE LOT MORE ragheads that have nothing at all to me or this nation than they have killed of us.

 buttttttttttttttttttttttt what really scares me is some name calling knee jerk who is an obvious fan of Fox News who can discern some much from one picture.


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 21, 2013)

See how much fun we can have when the mods lighten up around here?


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 21, 2013)

I have to agree with Osia on this. And our drones have killed a lot more Arab citizens then they have killed us.


----------



## rockbot (Apr 21, 2013)

We should just level the playing field. That way they can kill more Americans. 





> ORIGINAL:  andy volkerts
> 
> I have to agree with Osia on this. And our drones have killed a lot more Arab citizens then they have killed us.


----------



## Plumbata (Apr 21, 2013)

Wow...

 Here we have self-identified "patriots" advocating extensive profiling, torture, the growth of "big brother" and, effectively, the further reduction of the already dwindling freedoms that we seem to be enjoying less and less as the days go by. Why? Fear and short-sighted indignation; plain and simple. Way to go folks. 

 Once I get my money up and can afford a lovely piece of property deep in the boonies (I'm thinking the Missouri Ozarks would be nice), that's where I'm moving; far away from all the idiocy and idiots that permeate every nook and cranny of this malignant society and ignorant way of life. Oh, and uhh, away from all the "terrorists" too...Yeah... [sm=rolleyes.gif] I'm way more afraid of the selfish fools that run the country (and the sheep who buy their crap) than the people who hate what the fools have done in the past and want to get revenge. I'll keep out of the way of gangsters, cops, politicians, bankers, terrorists, liberals and conservatives and let them all kill each other while I brew my beer, tend my vegetables and fruits, grow my weed, read my books, shoot my guns, and care for my family in blissful seclusion far removed from all this stupid crap.



> ORIGINAL:  Benjamin F'ing Franklin
> 
> "Those who would give up essential Liberty, to purchase a little temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety."


 
 What was done is nothing but inexcusable evil, but they score a hands-down victory when they get the American people lining up to hand over more freedoms and privacy. We must be vigilant in protecting ourselves and the country, but only within reasonable parameters. You "patriots" who immediately rush to abandon the brilliant liberties and rights our founders fought so hard to provide whenever the nation and it's people are faced with danger deserve a painfully epic reality-check. []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 21, 2013)

It sounds like your a voice of reason I've been hoping for but I do have a problem with over wording. Anyway, I hope you get that "blissful seclusion" you want but please don't go Ted Kaczynski on us.


> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> Wow...
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 21, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> Wow...
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 21, 2013)

Ben Franklin s best quote Stephen....... We must all hang together, or assuredly we shall all hang separately.


----------



## rockbot (Apr 21, 2013)

"We feel your pain Plum,"
 There is no place one can get away, 
 The taxman is here to stay,
 They will find you and you will pay.

 I grow my own and tend my animals,
 Only to have to fill out my US 2012 census of agriculture,
 Was once a simple phone call to report any sales,
 Now I have a 24 page report,
 Required by law.

 What acreage I have what land I possess,
 Do I irrigate and what machinery or equipment I own,
 Nursery or green house,
 Floriculture or sod, mushrooms and materials,
 No question is to far.

 Land rented or leased from others for cash,
 How many cows, pig and sheep do I have,

 My poultry my bees,
 How much a spend on feed,

 What fertilizers and chemicals that which I use not,
 My organic farm is under the gun,
 Operator characteristics, owe what do they mean,
 I have to identify the sex of my machines.

 The market value owe what do I do,
 The income of my family farm,
 The income of my household,
 What is my life worth!


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 21, 2013)

It would be cool to hear Vincent Price recite that, Rock..! [8D]


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 21, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: rockbot
> 
> "We feel your pain Plum,"
> There is no place one can get away,
> ...


 
 Maybe the good ol' USA should not have invaded, took over and deposed the legitimate rulers of  the islands that you live on.............................I bet life would have been much simpler for ya. Then again you probably would be living on the mainland. Soooooooooooooo, really you should not be complaining huh?


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 21, 2013)

He does have a point, Rock.. but wouldn't you love to bonk him in the head with a quart hutch anyway? [>:]


----------



## beendiggin (Apr 21, 2013)

Here's my two cents worth.

 All politicians and all media talking heads around the globe just want to put the constant scare on you so you will either vote for them or just hypnotically watch their mouths move and believe them!!  They are telling you the truth!!!    Oh and don't forget to support their sponsors and buy lots of stuff they say you need-or you won't be as successful as your neighbor.  Don't forget to get rich, too!!!

 Those people and many, many others worldwide are all about money.....greed....power over others.......It's really just hate in disguise.  There's no excuse for it,  no justification.  There's nothing like hate and fear,  it divides and conquers.     

 Evil people live all around you who prey on your deepest fears for their own benefit-  that's who your real enemy is.  Be brave enough to think for yourself and learn who they are or you'll unknowingly join them and become your own enemy.

 and don't forget......you should kill your TV.   Know your enemy.


----------



## epackage (Apr 21, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: beendiggin
> 
> Here's my two cents worth.
> 
> ...


 []


----------



## rockbot (Apr 21, 2013)

Actually, my family lived under the Hawaiian Kingdom before the USA came to Hawaii. Been here since the 1870Ê»s way before the overthrow. We never came from the Mainland, Great grandpa came from the Azores and married a Hawaiian women. Our family was part of the Pualaea AhupuaÊ»a and inherited 300 acres. The USA and its taxes would eventually cause our families to sell, much like they did to most "local" people. Now rich HaoleÊ»s from the Mainland own it and have their million dollar homes with "No trespassing" post all over it. Now they grumble about all the taxes they got to pay for all the people they displaced from good farm lands. [&:]

 DonÊ»t get me wrong, there is a lot of good about the old USA but when the "locals" the ones who built up these Islands, paved the way on blood and tears only to be displaced by the elite, well you know the drill!

 Me, IÊ»ve adapted, done quite well and can take care of my own. 

 But the old USA can only function with OPM!





> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce


 
 Maybe the good ol' USA should not have invaded, took over and deposedÂ the legitimate rulers ofÂ  the islands that you live on.............................I bet life would have been much simpler for ya. Then again you probably would be living on the mainland. Soooooooooooooo, really you should not be complaining huh?
 [/quote]


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 22, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  beendiggin
> 
> 
> 
> and don't forget......you should kill your TV.   Know your enemy.


 rats, then I couldnt watch Antiques roadshow, or BOOM BABY BOOOM!![][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 22, 2013)

Im sure he will be heart broken [8|]


----------

